# Fiesty Alum Creek fish



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Through for muskie yesterday after work at a local roller dam. Ended up catching a few crappie and this sauger on my rouge! Go figure. Did see a couple 'skie trying to make it up the rocks over the dam with no success.

Here is the sauger (notice dorsal).


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice fish, oh I love that spot, haven't been there since the "path" went in.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I think you might be confused of where I was at. In the background is the 'swinging bridge', it has been there for ages...Along with the bike paths. There are a lot of new pedestrian bridges on Alum, both upstream and downstream.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

nice fish. Cant wait till the water levels go back down.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm always confused, you should know that!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bubba bass bigfoot said:


> nice fish. Cant wait till the water levels go back down.


I agree! Hopefully they will be down when I am home from the OBX next monday. For now, spanish mackeral and bluefish...and HOPEFULLY a side of cobia.


----------

